# Gartenwasserzähler



## Michael H (6. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Will mir einen Separaten Gartenwasserzähler zulegen , da ich durch ihn kein Abwasser bezahlen muß.

Wer von euch hat einen , was muß ich beachten ...?

Hab bis jetzt soviel rausbekommen das 10 % des Trinkwasser 's nicht zur Schmutzwasserberechnung herangezogen werden .

Heißt also man sollte schon über den 10 % liegen damit es sich auch lohnt . Denke mal als Teichbesitzer wird es sich immer lohnen . 

Hab mir mal die Unterlagen beschafft und da steht nichts drin zwecks Teich.

Hab hier nur was für Grünflächenbewässerung / Ziergartenbewässerung / Nutzgartenbewässerung , davon Bebaut usw . 
Für Schwimmbäder darf man das Wasser auch nicht nutzen , da dieses Wasser ja auch wieder dem Schmutzwasser zugeführt wird .

So wie mir gesagt wurde soll ich jetzt erst mal den Bogen ausfüllen , einreichen und dann kommt jemand der das dann Beurteilt ........

Nicht das der dann mein Kleines Loch im Garten sieht und winkt gleich ab ..........


----------



## Vera44 (6. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Michael.

Das ist nicht so einfach. Jeder Stadtverband oder Gemeinde händelt das anders. Hier bei uns geht es zum Beispiel garnicht. 15km von hier ist es kein Problem einen extra Wasserzähler für "Gartenwasser" zu melden. Sag einfach dass Du das Teichwasser zur Gartenbewässerung nutzt, es also nicht in den Kanal abführst. Ein Vesuch ist es in jeden Fall wert.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Apr. 2014)

Du hast doch deinen Gartenwasserzähler für Gartenwasser.......der Teich wird vom Regenwasser gespeist un wenn der voll ist läuft er eben über.


----------



## juerg_we (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Michael,
bei mir war das so, einen geeichten wasserzähler kaufen,einbauen ,bescheid sagen dass wer kommt zum abnehmen,fertig.
es darf nur am wasserhahn kein sifon in der nähe sein. 
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## jolantha (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Michael, 
wir haben uns einfach einen Klempner gesucht, der die Leitung verlegt hat, und draußen einen Wasserhahn angebracht hat. 
Wie Jürgen schon geschrieben hat, einen geeichten Wasserzähler dazwischen setzen, und dann den Stadtwerken
Bescheid sagen, und schon wird nur noch " Wasser rein " berechnet. 
( Bei uns jedenfalls )


----------



## Patrick K (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Michael
Kommt drauf an was du sennen erzählst , wenn du sagst das du Wasserwechsel machst und das Schmutzwasser in  den Kanal jagst mmmmmh dann wird das nichts , wenn du damit Garten giest dann schon , ich fülle ja offiziell ,nur nach und bei 40-60 L im Sommer (pro Tag) kommen da mit WW mal locker 60m³ zusammen , bei mir würde ein zusatz Wasserzähler sich durchaus lohnen. Wenn ich es den mal angehe und nicht immer wieder vergesse, im moment ist es ja nicht ganz so schlimm ich hab ja einen sauberen Brunnen


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (7. Apr. 2014)

Morsche

Habdas jetzt mal ausgefüllt und abgegeben . Jetzt kommt ja jemand vorbei der sich das ansehen will . Mal sehn was geht .

Natürlich will ich mit dem Wasser nur meinen Rasen bewässer'n


----------



## Patrick K (7. Apr. 2014)

es spielt ja keine Rolle ob das Wasser kurz zwischen gespeichert wird

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Michael

Ich habe mir einfach einen Wasserzähler im Baumarkt geholt und eine Zapfstelle für den Garten gesetzt.
Dann der Gemeinde gemeldet und beim Ablesen wird diese Menge dann nicht für Schmutzwasser herangezogen. War überhaupt kein Problem.
Umgekehrt habe ich auch für meine Zisterne einen Brauchwasserzähler (Toilettenspülung) und für die Menge muss ich dann wieder Abwasser bezahlen.
Und hier wurde ich sogar von der Gemeinde darauf hingewiesen, dass ich für die Frischwassernachspeisung (wenn Zisterne leer) einen Abzugszähler setzen kann, damit ich das Abwasser nicht doppelt bezahle.
Also am besten bei der Gemeinde nachfragen (Steueramt und/oder Wasserwerk).

Gruß, Knut


----------



## Nori (7. Apr. 2014)

Da kocht jede Gemeinde/Stadtverwaltung ihr eigenes Süppchen!
In manchen Gemeinden muss man auch eine Mindestmenge für den Garten abnehmen, damit man überhaupt einen separaten Zähler genehmigt bekommt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Michael H (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Die Oddysee geht weiter ....

Heute nach langem war mal jemand da von den Wasserwerken und wollten den Gartenwasserzähler abnehmen 

Vor allem hat es geheißen das mich der Typ erst mal anruft um einen Termin zu machen um sich das mal anzuschauen .
Er meinte er war ja schon so oft da ( morgens um 10 uhr ) . Tja Entschuldigung das ich und meine Frau Berufstätig sind und nicht jeden morgen zuhause sind weil ja mal zufällig jemand kommen könnte . viel Sorry .

Tja das Ende vom Lied ist nun , das er noch den Lageplan vom Garten und Zapfstelle braucht . Die Fertigstellungsanzeige der Installateur Meisters der den Zähler setzt und natärlich das der Zähler nur 7 Jahre Gültig ist .....

Oh man ich glaub ich bin in Deutschland.  ........

Tja nächsten Freitag hab ich wahrscheinlich frei da werd ich denen mal einen besuch abstatten .......

P.s. Ach ja und er hätte ja bald 5 Wochen Urlaub ( man haben die ein schweres leben dort ) und da wäre keine da der rauskommen würde , sein Chef würde das ja nicht machen ............

Soviel mal zum Thema....


----------



## Nori (22. Mai 2014)

Begreife endlich: DU bist ein "Bittsteller" - nicht der Staat ist für den Bürger da, sondern der Bürger für den Staat .... 

Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael,
willkommen in Deutschland ! In der Tat regelt jeder AZV (Abwasserzeckverband!) in seiner Abwassersatzung den Tatbestand Abwasser- und Regenwasser- (oder Reinwasser, Ablaufwasser??) Nutzung. Das ist eine eigenständige Einrichtung, in etwa von kommunaler Größe. Diese können regeln, ob es wenn überhaupt und dann unter welchen Bedingungen einen "Gartenzähler" gibt, und dürfen auch festlegen, wie der zu installieren und abzunehmen ist. Da bei Trinkwasserzählern die gesetzliche Eichung nur für maximal 5 Jahre garantiert wird, kann dies das Ende der "Sondernutzung" bedeuten.
Bei uns ist es so, dass ich eine Fachfirma einen Wasserzähler für den Gartenwasserhahn installieren lassen muss, und ich mit deren amtlicher Bescheinigung über die Installation den Zähler ablesen lassen darf. Nach der Installation wird er von einem AZV-Mitarbeiter inspiziert und verplombt. Nach Ablauf der Eichfrist das Gleiche von vorn... . Die Sache lohnt sich dennoch, da ich für Garten und Teich eine zweistellige m³-Zahl brauche. Die regelmäßige Investition ist da recht schnell wieder drin.


----------



## Michael H (8. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Hab hier voll Vergessen weiter zuberichten .

Also Stand Heute : Wasserzähler sitzt ( zwar eine 1 Zoll Uhr ,  aber egal hat nichts gekostet ) und am 19.08.14 will so ein Männlein von der Gemeinde kommen und die Uhr Absegnen .
Sind wir mal gespannt was da noch kommt ....................


----------



## Wackenmaniac (8. Aug. 2014)

Oh man, da bin ich aber froh das wir da wohnen wo wir wohnen. Bei uns hat ein Anruf gereicht. Der Herr vom Amt meinte das wir uns einen Zwischenzähler im Baumarkt besorgen sollten, und den so installieren müssten, dass kein Ablauf zum Kanal drunter ist. Dann ihm kurz die Nummer vom Zähler mitteilen und fertig war der Lack. 
Wenn ich das noch richtig auf dem Schrim habe sind mittlerweile alle Gemeinden dazu verpflichtet das anzubieten und zwar ab dem ersten angefangenen Kubikmeter. Es gab dazu vor zwei Jahren wohl mal ein Grundsatzurteil. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich da auf dem Holzdampfer bin, da kein Jurist. Mir haben die damals auch versucht das auszureden, da die da natürlich kein Geld dran verdienen. Deswegen hängen die meisten Gemeinden das auch nicht unbedingt an die große Glocke.


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2014)

AH; Ja, diese " Wasser-Operrette kenne ich auch.
Bei mir war der gute Mann drei mal, zuerst wollte er auch gleich die Wasseruhr abnehmen. alles war in meinen Augen vorbereitet, aber denkste. Falsche Dimension statt 1" 3/4"....naja es gab beim zweiten mal ein Distanz-Stück was die länge der Uhr hatte. Also nach Seinen Richtlinien in windeseile umgebaut.
Beim dritten mal verlief alles wie am Schnürchen, er hat seine "göldene" Wasseruhr zwischen gesetzt und alles war okay.
Was mich erstaunte, die drei Anfahrten wurden nicht berechnet.
Als Ausrede habe ich gesagt: Der vorhandene Brunnen hat seinen Geist aufgegeben( Alter 100 Jahre) und für einen neuen fehlt mir das Geld. Das wird keiner überprüfen.

Achso, hast Du die Folie endlich drinn in Deinen "Loch"? ......bin gar nicht mehr auf den "laufenden".

Bis dene Ron!


----------



## Michael H (4. Okt. 2017)

Morsche 

Nach langem hin und her hab ich nun endlich nen Gartenwasserzähler . Die nächste Saison kann kommen und wird auf alle Fälle Billiger....


----------



## Phiobus (4. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Michael,
na da hast Du aber einen ganz besonders schönen Zähler  
Was hat denn jetzt noch 3 Jahre gedauert, oder hast Du es selber verschludert ?


----------



## Michael H (4. Okt. 2017)

Hallo

Nach der ersten Niederlage ging das ein wenig unter. Dann kamen andere Projekte dazwischen und jetzt hab ich es endlich geschafft mal dran zu bleiben.


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Okt. 2017)

Wenn in drei Jahren dann die Fliesen wieder dran sind kannste ja mal berichten.


----------



## Michael H (4. Okt. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wenn in drei Jahren dann die Fliesen wieder dran sind kannste ja mal berichten.


 Du warst mir bis jetzt eigentlich Sympathisch...........


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Okt. 2017)

......ich gelobe Besserung!


----------

